

Windows users are cheap -- Humble Indie Bundle payments - roadnottaken
http://i.imgur.com/Cn5vX.jpg

======
manvsmachine
And, apparently, Linux users are not. I find that interesting, considering
that one of the most prevalent arguments for not offering software for Linux
is that its users refuse to pay for anything.

